# wtf is the internet?

## p3nguin

I have been using my  gentoo box for some time now.  The otherday i restarted it and all of a sudden while its booting i get a failed to load some local filing systems and then further down i get failed to load eth0 and all that bullshit.

But when i log in and goto x windows, if i open up a shell and do a /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart the internet comes up just fine and i can use it.....thus how i can type this page at the moment.  what the hell is going on?

----------

## meowsqueak

Perhaps the partition holding your NIC driver went AWOL? Perhaps you recompiled a kernel and forgot to recompile your NIC driver (if it's 3rd party). Or maybe you're missing a symlink to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 in the boot or default runlevel?

Difficult to say - can you provide any more information?

----------

## smiler.se

Failed to load some "local filing systems"? What does that mean? What systems and what errors?

----------

## p3nguin

where can i find what those error messages were?  I checked dmesg and its not there.  I cant scroll up high enough after it finishes booting to see the error.

----------

## paranode

Maybe somewhere in /var/log/everything/

----------

## p3nguin

nope its not there.

----------

## scriptkiddie

if this happened when you were booting up, you could post your dmesg and see if we can help you sort out this problem?

----------

## p3nguin

K, dont no if this will help or not....thanks

```
root@nuronet everything # dmesg 

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 (root@nuronet) (gcc version 3.2.2) #5 Wed Aug 13 22:45:34 CDT 2003                          

BIOS-provided physical RAM map: 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126960 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                     ) @ 0x000f6b70

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 16944.11825) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 16944.11825) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 16944.11825) @ 0x1fff75c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 00000.04096) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: BIOS passes blacklist

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1830.037 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3643.80 BogoMIPS

Memory: 511180k/524224k available (1492k kernel code, 10480k reserved, -1804k data, 100k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Proc Config support by ptb@it.uc3m.es

proc config counted 6528 bytes in names

proc config counted 711 bytes in value handles

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Checking for popad bug... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20021122

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfaba0, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block0 defined as GPE0 to GPE31

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block1 defined as GPE32 to GPE95

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 0

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 0

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 0

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] enabled at IRQ 0

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 0

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] enabled at IRQ 0

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 0

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 0

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] enabled at IRQ 0

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1103: *** Error: Method execution failed, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] enabled at IRQ 0

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 48

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

AMD_IDE: Bios didn't set cable bits corectly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

AMD_IDE: PCI device 10de:0065 (nVidia Corporation) (rev a2) UDMA100 controller on pci00:09.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IC35L040AVVN07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 98196H8, ATA DISK drive

hdc: MATSHITA CR-585, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0173344, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=5318/240/63, UDMA(100)

blk: queue c0173484, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdb: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9964/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer1996: $Revision: 1.2.1 $ $Date: 1996/09/22 13:52:00 $ Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com)

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1384k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

aec671x_detect: 

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

megaraid: v1.18 (Release Date: Thu Oct 11 15:02:53 EDT 2001)

megaraid: no BIOS enabled.

DC390: 0 adapters found

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.02.00.031.

3w-xxxx: No cards with valid units found.

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

Red Hat/Adaptec aacraid driver, Aug 13 2003

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

sim710: No NCR53C710 adapter found.

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.2 to 64

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:02.2, PCI device 10de:0068 (nVidia Corporation)

hcd.c: irq 9, pci mem e082d000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xe0835000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.1 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xe0837000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.1, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:03) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 100k freed

Adding Swap: 1005472k swap-space (priority -1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

ohci1394: $Rev: 578 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[e2084000-e20847ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 47459

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:59:54 Aug 13 2003

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 23:00:46 Aug 13 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.20-gentoo-r5

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## meowsqueak

I wonder about those messages about failing to load a SCSI controller driver  - are you using SCSI disk(s)?

My experience is very limited with SCSI, so I won't be much help here if this is a SCSI problem.

----------

## scriptkiddie

did you compile scsi support into your kernel?

----------

## iarkin

Now this is just something i remeber reading some time ago.

```
if kernel version < 2.4.21 

 ACPI and nforce2 not a good combo.

else

 rock'n'roll

end
```

Try upgrading your kernel, or disabling ACPI in your current version.

Just my $.02.

  /iarkin

----------

## p3nguin

im not running scsi.  This is just something that began happening....everything was woring fine.

----------

## nbensa

 *p3nguin wrote:*   

> im not running scsi.  This is just something that began happening....everything was woring fine.

 

Corrupted FS? I would fsck /dev/root just to be sure.

----------

## p3nguin

well i redid the kernel and that seemed to fix whatever was wrong, thanks guys

----------

